# [SOLVED] fusion-icon fa crashare X

## R1zZ1

Funzionava tutto perfettamente fino a che non ho attivato qualche effetto che X non ha gradito ed infatti è crashato tornando alla schermata di kdm. Adesso ogni volta che starto fusion-icon X ricrasha   :Mad: 

Come resetto le impostazioni?Last edited by R1zZ1 on Tue Jun 08, 2010 5:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ago

in generale ogni programma ha la sua cartella di configurazione..prova a dare un'occhiata nella tua home

----------

## R1zZ1

 *ago88 wrote:*   

> in generale ogni programma ha la sua cartella di configurazione..prova a dare un'occhiata nella tua home

 

E' la prima cosa che ho provato a controllare ma niente. Cercherò meglio in giro...

----------

## R1zZ1

Trovata, era un po' nascosta. Risolto tutto.

Per chi trovasse per caso questa discussione, la cartella in questione è /home/$USER/.config/compiz/fusion-icon

----------

